# Unusual Beaches



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2013)

15 strange beaches...http://www.theworldgeography.com/2013/08/strange-beaches.html


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 15, 2013)

Fantastic site, wonderful places.  I'll probably waste half the day looking at the other things on there too now. What housework??


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2013)

Very strange indeed  ... oh, all the places I've never been!
Nice to see that cows have a beach of their own.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 15, 2013)

_Just imagine how many cow pats are on the beach, there would be a big mess i feel, some beautiful beaches there SB thanks_:hair:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 16, 2013)

Life's a beach...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2013)

We were on a small beach on the island of Molokai in Hawaii, don't remember the exact location.  The weird thing was you couldn't even walk in the water up to your knees, huge waves were breaking right at the shoreline, leaving no chance of swimming or wading.  It may have just been the conditions at the time, not sure if it was that way year round.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 16, 2013)

Sounds like a good fishing beach SB.  There's one that gets almost as steep near here which usually has  a 'gutter' running along it just past knee level and we got biggish fish out of that without the effort of casting out a great distance.   It suited me because I was hopeless at casting.


----------



## Rainee (Aug 18, 2013)

I love the hot water beach in NZ wouldn`t that be heavenly to lie in, in the winter .. 
the beaches in Cornwall are nearly all pebbles a bit rough on your feet and the locals 
lie and sunbake on it .. I`d have to have a rubber underlay.. thanks for sharing these 
lovely photos..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Sounds like a good fishing beach SB.  There's one that gets almost as steep near here which usually has  a 'gutter' running along it just past knee level and we got biggish fish out of that without the effort of casting out a great distance.   It suited me because I was hopeless at casting



No, it wouldn't be good for fishing, as the waves breaking on the shore were big surfing-type waves with white foam.  I do know what you mean though about beaches that become deep suddenly.  We visited them as children, and we called it a 'drop'.  Always had to watch that the young kids didn't get out far enough to lose ground.  Happened to me once when I was young, and my older brother rushed in to help me back to safety.  Fishing was always better in those deep areas. :shark:


----------

